# Vanishing Fountain Pen



## louie68 (Oct 25, 2010)

Does anyone know where i can get vanishing fountain pen kit.
Namiki Co. in Japan makes the real one.
This pen nib actually retracts back in the tube when you press the top clicker.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Oct 25, 2010)

Louie I think you mean vanishing.  Not sure if any of the kit makers offeranything like that but I could be wrong.  If anyone could figure out how to do it it would be Skiprat or Greeneyedcat.


----------



## DCBluesman (Oct 25, 2010)

No one makes a kit for a vanishing point fountain pen.


----------



## louie68 (Oct 25, 2010)

Linda &  Mike thanks for correcting my thread your right "vanishing" not varnishing I got in a hurry on this one.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Oct 25, 2010)

I asked about this design a few months ago. I came up empty and the customer just bought one from the company.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Oct 25, 2010)

I have 2 VPs I prefer a an 40's period Schaffer FP, or a Tombow Zoom FP.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 25, 2010)

Nope!!!!!!! I would think it would be a nightmare to manufacture it in component form, seem we can't even get a click ballpoint that we all like.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have tried a VP , it writes ok but nothing great . My biggest complaint is that the clip is in the way , very uncomfortable to write with for very long . 
The design is buildable but for the amount of time it would take to fabricate the mechanism it's just not cost effective to bother with . I may take on the challenge to make one someday but I'm in no rush to try .


----------



## PenWorks (Oct 27, 2010)

You can buy the Vanishing point nib as a unit for about 50-60 bucks. It includes the 18K nib, holder and converter as shown below. That's the easy part. Fabricating the rest of the pen is the problem.


----------

